
New Experiments Show Consciousness Affects Matter – Dean Radin Ph.D (2016) - pierre-renaux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRSBaq3vAeY
======
drallison
Pseudo-science. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Radin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Radin).

